# Naloxone Nasal Spray



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.narcannasalspray.com

I wonder if anyone here has tried this or Naloxone (intraveneously).

Afaik, Naloxone is the "best" drug for DP according to medical studies but is not prescribed because it does not work orally (would need to be injected).

Maybe this Nasal Spray format will help to get some prescribed from a doctor?


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Any update on this? Anyone tried this?

In theory naloxone should be pretty good for dp so I am surprised that I cannot find much user report about naloxone on this forum.

It does not need to be injected, it should work nasally.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

So why noone uses it ? I really wanna get some. No idea how to ask a doctor for this.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

You could try high dose Naltrexone or Nalmefene. This should have the same effect.


----------



## sciphi (Dec 20, 2006)

you can get naloxone in the US in a LOT of states by walking into any heroin treatment center and asking for it. It's handed out for free to help with folks who overdose.

Also, CVS pharmacy sells it over the counter.

All are intra-muscular I believe. If I coulld get the nasal one I'd actually try it. I literally have a box of qty (10) .4mg/mL doses in my desk drawer but am too scared to use the syringe on myself.


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

sciphi said:


> you can get naloxone in the US in a LOT of states by walking into any heroin treatment center and asking for it. It's handed out for free to help with folks who overdose.
> 
> Also, CVS pharmacy sells it over the counter.
> 
> All are intra-muscular I believe. If I coulld get the nasal one I'd actually try it. I literally have a box of qty (10) .4mg/mL doses in my desk drawer but am too scared to use the syringe on myself.


What would make you wanna let go of those .4mg/ml doses? I would definitely provide a report on how it treats DP/DR.


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh and I don't see how this would work as the Nasal Bioavailability of Nalaxone is 4%..


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd be interested to know how well the nasal option could potentially work and the longevity of effect -- I presume in general this is something you'd need to take regularly?

Any of our resident drug enthusiasts care to weigh in?


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

Alan said:


> I'd be interested to know how well the nasal option could potentially work and the longevity of effect -- I presume in general this is something you'd need to take regularly?
> 
> Any of our resident drug enthusiasts care to weigh in?





Hi N Tec said:


> Oh and I don't see how this would work as the Nasal Bioavailability of Nalaxone is 4%..


----------



## yourstruly_demi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have Kaiser and I am trying to get it through my family doctor because I went to CVS to the Pharmacy and asked for it they said they had to order it. Next day they called and said they ordered the Narcan Naxolone Nasal Spray however, the price was like almost $200, So I advice if yo uhave insurance or a provider just get it through any doctor that you have been following up with for your DP that understands and will definitely order it. Like for me my family doctor doesn't give me a hard time she's young and ready to do anything to help me so I am waiting for a message back to see if she will order it. If so and I recieve it I will probably start doing videos on how it effects me and it it worsens or treats my brain fog and dream like state I have derealization and some depersonalization, agoraphobia, and I used to get anxiety attacks. Thank you so much for bringing this medicine up in the forum I have hope


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi N Tec said:


> Oh and I don't see how this would work as the Nasal Bioavailability of Nalaxone is 4%.


Yeah, OK, but presumably this level of bioavailability is enough to pull you out of an acute opiate overdose so I'd gather it's possible that it would have some sort of effect on DPDR vs. an IV shot?

From a quick google intramuscular bioavailability is 36%, so while higher it isn't majorly high...

I don't really have a point of reference here as I'm a total laymen when it comes to drugs, but this would be my limited understanding.


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

King Elliott said:


> With respect to the discussion above regarding intranasal BA%: it doesn't matter. If you've got a pro-drug that requires an oral ROA for first pass metabolism but only has an effective BA of 1% because, say, the enzyme involved in the conversion sucks ass, you just take 100x more of it (in practice that might not actually work due to enzymatic velocity principles and Vmax but the analogy is perfectly apt). Unless it has some kind of undesirable side-effect in large amounts, there's no problem with doing this. The overall concentration still reaches therapeutic levels. Likewise, with naloxone nasal spray, you would just dose more until it actually did something. The concentration might be the same if you IM 0.4mg or snort 5 squirts of the stuff. It doesn't matter how you reach that concentration; as long as you can. Most forms of vitamin B12 in supplement form have an oral BA of ~1% but the therapeutic index is so vast that you can just drown yourself in it and absorb an acceptable amount. And, with naloxone, it might not be such a bad idea to have some granular control over the amount you're taking anyway. Some people respond poorly to MOR antagonists and I certainly wouldn't go straight in for the 1mg shot.
> 
> Sorry for the brief and to-the-point response. I have flu. The only reason I'm answering questions is to try to keep myself awake. I know that if I fall asleep, I'll fuck up my sleep schedule and nothing makes my DP worse than a fucked-up sleep schedule. I'm too grouchy to have a proper conversation with anyone.


 I am well aware of how to get past a BA% --- but seeing as the amount of milligrams is so low, I just don't see it being viable.

I am willing to OD on whatever opiate to test it, and if it doesn't work... oh well, no more DP :lol:


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Today I had another bad DP attack, I think I need to try this, in Finland however, it will be tricky (and/or expensive) to get this medication. Maybe I just need to go to some junky place and pretend that I'm a junky.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Naltrexone works for me and it costs me only $15 a month. It's a pill.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Naltrexone works for me and it costs me only $15 a month. It's a pill.


Only 15$ a month? How this? As far as I know Naltrexone is very expensive:

https://www.drugs.com/price-guide/naltrexone

Or does your insurance pay most of the price?


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

My insurance covers it.


----------



## juno (Jan 17, 2016)

JaoDP123 said:


> Naltrexone works for me and it costs me only $15 a month. It's a pill.


Could you tell us a little bit about the process you went through to get it prescribed?

Your doctor was willing to prescribe it for depersonalization?

What dosage are you on? Is that what you started at? What changes were made in the dosage and why, how long have you been taking it.

Hope you don't mind. I'm definitely going to start pursuing this option. Naloxone is coming up a lot in the news where I'm from due to drug overdoses.


----------



## theone (Aug 28, 2018)

Not sure if this is the latest topic on this but I wanted to add my experience. I have been dealing with it for about 3 years now although the anxiety part has been more bearable the past year. I was able to get the spray "over the counter" (which really they write you a prescription right there) at Walgreens in the US. However it was quite hard to find, not many carry it, and I have not found one that carries the injections, I would imagine you need a doctors prescription and they have to special order it. It was also expensive ($135 for 2 dose with no insurance). First dose I am trying to remember if it was the same day or next day, I experienced an 80% recovery for a few hours, unfortunately the next morning when I woke up, I felt the same as usual. This gave me much hope, as I experienced a few hours out of 3 years feeling like my head isn't smashed in and being able to think clearly was very odd but happy at the same time. A few weeks later I took the second dose, nothing happened at all. This still makes me want to pursue Naltrexone although I will have to see how hard that will be to get.


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

You may want to try Naltrexone - not Naloxone

They make neltrexone by pill hcl solution


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Both Naltrexone and Naloxone had little effect on my DP\DR. I actually made a thread about Nalxone after taking it and said that it helped somewhat. In retrospect, it definitely was placebo for me. At the time I think I wanted anything to work.

I think if your DP\DR was triggered by anxiety or panic the best thing would be to find a medication that can manage that. When I got on lexapro I noticed my DP\DR dropped a TON because my anxiety wasn't so high and I was able to not obsess over it like I normally would be. It took a good 2-3 months for this change to occur.


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

I think the drug used is Naltrexone - not naloxone. Similar in theory but different makeup from a binary standpoint.

I have the pills ready to be picked up today. I am crossing my fingers.

Will update as soon as taken and for duration of test

Mm


----------

